# "Siamo una brutta perZona"



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

La fila dei messaggi sotto l'immagine dei cani in spiaggia mi fa capire di avere sbagliato tutto nella vita. Io che pensavo che il mio essere vivente peloso di casa si divertisse quando lo portavamo in spiaggia sotto il sole cocente e lui correva come un matto buttandosi in acqua e nuotando.
Invece, gli esperti consapevoli dicono che sono delle brutte perZone quelle che lo fanno perché col caldo i cani non devono uscire.
Neanche gli anziani, ovviamente, tranne quelli che devono fare la fila sul marciapiede per entrare a fare il tampone o per farsi visitare dal medico o per ritirare la pensione in posta. Se tu non aiuti un pensionato ritirando per lui la pensione sei una brutta persona.
Oltre a ritirarla, ricordati anche di dargliela, dopo.
Se commenti negativamente una donna grassa sei una brutta perZona, perché non si fa, se lo fai con una magra con un buon successo e tanti soldi sei una libera pensatrice (se donna), sei un "allupato porco morto di figa voi uomini avete una sola cosa in testa" (se uomo).
Va beh, c'è chi è calvo, ma anche chi ha tanti capelli.
Se lo fai con Simona Ventura è giusto, perché in fin dei conti oggi non la caga più nessuno e questo giustifica qualsiasi cosa.
Se non tratti i bambini come una mamma pancina, sacrificando loro tutto quello che hai di te, sei una brutta mammina.
Devi allattarli, sfamarli, vestirli, cambiarli, farne altri, avere tanti gruppi whatsapp di mammine pancine con cui condividere tutto, preoccuparsi delle coliche diurne e notturne e tramutarti lentamente in un Golem di casa per genufletterti ai loro bisogni, almeno fino a quando non ti manderanno a cagare divenuti adolescenti medi e altri genitori potranno dirti finalmente in faccia che qualsiasi cosa faccia il microcriminale di casa è colpa tua.
Perché nel frattempo sei diventato boomer. Un golem boomer.
La peggior specie attualmente esistente in Italia.
La responsabile del disastro presente passato futuro e anche un po' participio.
Anzi, tanto participio.
Perché anche in politica sei una brutta persona.
Perché hai votato sempre sbagliato e ti lamenti. Perché non hai più votato e ti lamenti.
Perché comunque vada è sempre colpa tua.
E' colpa tua. Mia. Che siamo UNA brutta persona.
E voi? VI sentire brutte persone davanti agli altri? Giudicati male per qualcosa?


----------



## Vera (20 Luglio 2022)

No, frega un casso.


----------



## patroclo (20 Luglio 2022)

Ti stai velatamente lamentando?


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> No, frega un casso.


Mi hai rubato le parole


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Luglio 2022)

Mah.. in questo momento no, non mi sento una brutta perso. Ho notato pero’ che anche molte delle persone che io considero brutte non ne sono consapevoli per niente quindi credo che tutto sia profondamente relativo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

a me piace essere una brutta persona...sto cercando di peggiorare ancora con l'età...


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

Detesto il politicamente corretto. 
E' essere una brutta persona?


----------



## Lostris (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> VI sentire brutte persone davanti agli altri? Giudicati male per qualcosa?


Quasi il contrario. In realtà penso di essere peggiore rispetto all'immagine che quasi tutti hanno di me. 
A volte mi vedo attribuite qualità o doti che penso di non possedere.

Non è che sia un cruccio, però è curioso.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quasi il contrario. In realtà penso di essere peggiore rispetto all'immagine che quasi tutti hanno di me.
> A volte mi vedo attribuite qualità o doti che penso di non possedere.
> 
> Non è che sia un cruccio, però è curioso.


Perché di persona sei veramente amabile e gradevole. Probabilmente nell'intimità con chi ti è più vicino hai la tua giusta dose di perversa crudeltà e malvagità come tutti. O quasi.



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Detesto il politicamente corretto.
> E' essere una brutta persona?


Dipende se sei politicamente scorretto.



Vera ha detto:


> No, frega un casso.


Idem.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a me piace essere una brutta persona...sto cercando di peggiorare ancora con l'età...


Io sono me stesso, quindi una bruttissima persona, però lascio che mia moglie porti in braccio il cane per evitare che lui si ustioni le zampe sulla sabbia rovente del mezzodì.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono me stesso, quindi una bruttissima persona, però lascio che mia moglie porti in braccio il cane per evitare che lui si ustioni le zampe sulla sabbia rovente del mezzodì.


quello lo farei anch'io


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende se sei politicamente scorretto.


Dico quello che penso, con i dovuti modi, ma senza essere buonista. Perchè devo dire, per esempio, che la Incontrada "è bellissima" se non la trovo più tale? Se il vestito che portava alla serata con D'Alessio lo trovavo orribile, dovevo dire per forza che le stava benissimo? Se per me Fedez anche da malato è fastidioso, posso dirlo?


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ti stai velatamente lamentando?


No, sto cercando di tirare fuori l'anima scorretta delle persone.
Una cosa divertente, così.
Quando si finisce a credersi di essere troppo intrisi di perfezione occorre manifestare anche la propria natura assolutamente variegata di difetti.
Qualche cosa di brutto lo facciamo tutti.
Tipo non raccogliere le cacche del cane. 
Cosa che dovrebbero fare tutti, anche chi non ha cani.


----------



## Lostris (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente nell'intimità con chi ti è più vicino hai la tua giusta dose di perversa crudeltà e malvagità come tutti. O quasi.


Può essere!
Forse non esattamente crudele e malvagia… altre cose. 

Però.. sì.
Un lato oscuro non proprio visibile.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dico quello che penso, con i dovuti modi, ma senza essere buonista. Perchè devo dire, per esempio, che la Incontrada "è bellissima" se non la trovo più tale? Se il vestito che portava alla serata con D'Alessio lo trovavo orribile, dovevo dire per forza che le stava benissimo? Se per me Fedez anche da malato è fastidioso, posso dirlo?


La Incontrada è insopportabilmente grassa. Non me ne ero neppure accorto, tra l'altro,  finché non me lo ha ripetuto lei sui media di tutta la Repubblica almeno 389 volte, così mi sono convinto che lo sia.
Non me ne fregava nulla, a dire il vero.
Fedez ha un po' rotto i coglioni, ma sua moglie di più.
Non so come si sopportino ancora.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono me stesso, quindi una bruttissima persona, però lascio che mia moglie porti in braccio il cane per evitare che lui si ustioni le zampe sulla sabbia rovente del mezzodì.


allora sei una bella persona


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Può essere!
> Forse non esattamente crudele e malvagia… altre cose.
> 
> Però.. sì.
> Un lato oscuro non proprio visibile.


In questo thread essendo in eppiauar cercherò di essere il meno serio possibile, ma sinceramente ho sempre trovato il contrasto tra lato oscuro e componente visibile una cosa molto intrigante.
Un po' come lo era per Romina Power molti anni fa quando recitava in Justine da giovane.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dico quello che penso, con i dovuti modi, ma senza essere buonista. Perchè devo dire, per esempio, che la Incontrada "è bellissima" se non la trovo più tale? Se il vestito che portava alla serata con D'Alessio lo trovavo orribile, dovevo dire per forza che le stava benissimo? Se per me Fedez anche da malato è fastidioso, posso dirlo?


ma questo non è politicamente scorretto, il politicamente scorretto adesso sono quelle parole che negli anni 80 erano colloquiali e adesso sono ritenute offensive


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma questo non è politicamente scorretto, il politicamente scorretto adesso sono quelle parole che negli anni 80 erano colloquiali e adesso sono ritenute offensive


Lo è, per estensione. Adesso si DEVE dire a chi è grasso che sta bene lo stesso, che può mettersi il cavolo che gli pare perchè "l'importante è che stia bene con sè stesso", se comincia qualcuno a dirlo dobbiamo tutti belargli dietro, così anche per chi è malato perchè facci caso, prima tutti violentati, poi tutti bullizzati, adesso tutti malati. E guai a dire "ma farsi i fatti tuoi e curarti no?", NO, perchè raccontare è bello, fa bene, gratifica. 
Ma vaffanculo.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma questo non è politicamente scorretto, il politicamente scorretto adesso sono quelle parole che negli anni 80 erano colloquiali e adesso sono ritenute offensive


L'altro giorno ho rivisto Travolti da un insolito destino, versione originale.
Penso che un film del genere oggi sarebbe complicato da realizzare.
Bottana industriale è però semplicemente meraviglioso.
Ricordo anni fa un disco di Charlie, la cui copertina era uno specchio
Il titolo era "Faccia da pirla".
Ci si divertiva anche con poco.


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho rivisto Travolti da un insolito destino, versione originale.
> Penso che un film del genere oggi sarebbe complicato da realizzare.
> Bottana industriale è però semplicemente meraviglioso.
> Ricordo anni fa un disco di Charlie, la cui copertina era uno specchio
> ...


Il film viene riproposto spesso su 34 o su retequattro, è delizioso, e ora in effetti sarebbe impossibile da rifare.
Charlie me lo ricordo bene. Piaceva proprio al coglione che frequentavo da ragazza.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho rivisto Travolti da un insolito destino, versione originale.
> Penso che un film del genere oggi sarebbe complicato da realizzare.
> Bottana industriale è però semplicemente meraviglioso.
> Ricordo anni fa un disco di Charlie, la cui copertina era uno specchio
> ...


ma pensa a rocky "il negro contro lo stallone italiano"  pensa a dirlo adesso, sono riusciti a far diventare nero Achille su Netflix


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Poi certe cose le censuriamo socialmente parlando.
Per esempio quella mandria di trentacinquenni mogli di amici, insomma una compagnia, che adesso sono a Ibiza mentre i loro uomini si occupano dei bimbetti di 7 o 8 anni.
Ho visto le loro foto in costume sui social. e ho pensato che almeno 3 su 5 erano perfettamente scopabili.
Ho pensato anche che la stessa cosa l'avrà pensata almeno il 50% dei turisti di Ibiza di questo periodo.
Ho pensato anche che lo avrà pensato anche l'87% dei maschi della discoteca dove sono andate a ballare.
Ho pensato anche che una mia amica quando è andata con una sua amica alle Baleari si è trombata tranquillamente uno.
Almeno uno, intendo.
Però non posso dirlo a suo marito, anche se so che lui lo pensa esattamente come me.
Ma come fai a dirlo? 
Bisio ci aveva fatto una canzone, ma allora era ancora possibile affermare certe cose.
Oggi devi essere aperto.
Entrambi aperti, intendo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma pensa a rocky "il negro contro lo stallone italiano"  pensa a dirlo adesso, sono riusciti a far diventare nero Achille su Netflix


Vero!!! Anche  Alice mi sembra in un film l'hanno fatto interpretare da una ragazzina nera...e io queste cose non le capisco...mi sembra di volere creare dei problemi quando in effetti non ce ne sarebbero.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quasi il contrario. In realtà penso di essere peggiore rispetto all'immagine che quasi tutti hanno di me.
> A volte mi vedo attribuite qualità o doti che penso di non possedere.
> 
> Non è che sia un cruccio, però è curioso.


Concordo


----------



## Lostris (20 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo


Immaginavo di darti soddisfazione


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Penso che la trap faccia cagare.
E' quasi sempre orribile.
Non lo dico perché altrimenti dicono che le mia canzoni fanno cagare perché sono da boomer.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Poi certe cose le censuriamo socialmente parlando.
> Per esempio quella mandria di trentacinquenni mogli di amici, insomma una compagnia, che adesso sono a Ibiza mentre i loro uomini si occupano dei bimbetti di 7 o 8 anni.
> Ho visto le loro foto in costume sui social. e ho pensato che almeno 3 su 5 erano perfettamente scopabili.
> Ho pensato anche che la stessa cosa l'avrà pensata almeno il 50% dei turisti di Ibiza di questo periodo.
> ...


Non ho capito il tuo problema...non sai se è il caso di dire a qualcuno che il compagno/a l'ha fatto cornuto?


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Poi certe cose le censuriamo socialmente parlando.
> Per esempio quella mandria di trentacinquenni mogli di amici, insomma una compagnia, che adesso sono a Ibiza mentre i loro uomini si occupano dei bimbetti di 7 o 8 anni.
> Ho visto le loro foto in costume sui social. e ho pensato che almeno 3 su 5 erano perfettamente scopabili.
> Ho pensato anche che la stessa cosa l'avrà pensata almeno il 50% dei turisti di Ibiza di questo periodo.
> ...


a me sembra più farsi i fatti propri... ma magari mi sbaglio


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ho capito il tuo problema...non sai se è il caso di dire a qualcuno che il compagno/a l'ha fatto cornuto?


Ma no, non lo direi mai, non è assolutamente un problema, quindi.
Ma ho capito che tanti uomini non riescono a dire alle mogli "Ascolta, ma cosa cavolo esattamente ci vai a fare su un isola delle Baleari con le amiche mezze nude dalla mattina alla sera senza mariti per ritrovare scampoli d'assenza?".
Già dalla smorfia con cui dicono dove sono le mogli si capiscono tante cose.
A me veniva solo da dire "Carina la terza da sinistra. Interessante, bel costume tra l'altro".


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, non lo direi mai, non è assolutamente un problema, quindi.
> Ma ho capito che tanti uomini non riescono a dire alle mogli "Ascolta, ma cosa cavolo esattamente ci vai a fare su un isola delle Baleari con le amiche mezze nude dalla mattina alla sera senza mariti per ritrovare scampoli d'assenza?".
> Già dalla smorfia con cui dicono dove sono le mogli si capiscono tante cose.


perchè loro a casa pugnette?


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perchè loro a casa pugnette?


No, pargoli. E divieto di uscire, tutti a casa.
Pugnette penso dopo aver messo a letto il pupo, ma quelle di prassi.


----------



## patroclo (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No, sto cercando di tirare fuori l'anima scorretta delle persone.
> Una cosa divertente, così.
> Quando si finisce a credersi di essere troppo intrisi di perfezione occorre manifestare anche la propria natura assolutamente variegata di difetti.
> Qualche cosa di brutto lo facciamo tutti.
> ...


Sono una pessima persona per vari motivi:
- non prenderei mai un cucciolo per farmi triturare i coglioni con le sue paranoie ( ma non più neanche una moglie), e questo neanche se fosse destinato all'abbattimento certo, intendo il cucciolo.
- ma non lo prenderei neanche perchè di raccogliere merda in giro non ne ho voglia
- quando nell'altra discussione hai detto che non amavi ...ho sperato che ti riferissi a tua moglie e non alla posizione
- perché sono un'incostante incoerente
- perché mi faccio i cazzi miei
- perché ogni tanto lascio i mozziconi in giro
- ecc ecc

ma questi sono solo i motivi di oggi


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, non lo direi mai, non è assolutamente un problema, quindi.
> Ma ho capito che tanti uomini non riescono a dire alle mogli "Ascolta, ma cosa cavolo esattamente ci vai a fare su un isola delle Baleari con le amiche mezze nude dalla mattina alla sera senza mariti per ritrovare scampoli d'assenza?".
> Già dalla smorfia con cui dicono dove sono le mogli si capiscono tante cose.
> A me veniva solo da dire "Carina la terza da sinistra. Interessante".


Perché ora fare il marito padrone non va bene...quindi con il progresso voi uomini dovete farvi andar bene che le mogli vadano in giro mezze nude...e dovete anche fare le facce contente che sennò si capisce che vi girano le balle


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sono una pessima persona per vari motivi:
> - non prenderei mai un cucciolo per farmi triturare i coglioni con le sue paranoie ( ma non più neanche una moglie), e questo neanche se fosse destinato all'abbattimento certo, intendo il cucciolo.
> - ma non lo prenderei neanche perchè di raccogliere merda in giro non ne ho voglia
> - quando nell'altra discussione hai detto che non amavi ...ho sperato che ti riferissi a tua moglie e non alla posizione
> ...


Quella in neretto è gravissima.
Avrai ucciso non so quante tonnellate di animali selvatici che ingurgitano i filtri di materiale pericolosissimo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perchè loro a casa pugnette?


seeee...mi piacerebbe vederli...


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No, pargoli. E divieto di uscire, tutti a casa.
> Pugnette penso dopo aver messo a letto il pupo, ma quelle di prassi.


    eh certo, lei alle baleari e lui agli arresti domiciliari. certo


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> seeee...mi piacerebbe vederli...


pure a me


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> seeee...mi piacerebbe vederli...


Secondo me le mogli hanno le telecamere in casa per la sicurezza e li vedono.
Un mio amico lo fa col cane.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh certo, lei alle baleari e lui agli arresti domiciliari. certo
> 
> pure a me


Oh, non sono usciti. Dovevamo incontrarci, niente.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, non sono usciti. Dovevamo incontrarci, niente.


a te hanno detto che non sono usciti, magari avevano organizzato un'orgia con le baby sitter


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me le mogli hanno le telecamere in casa per la sicurezza e li vedono.
> Un mio amico lo fa col cane.


guarda secondo me come stanno messe le mogli non gliene può fregare di meno di cosa fanno i mariti a casa


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sono una pessima persona per vari motivi:
> - non prenderei mai un cucciolo per farmi triturare i coglioni con le sue paranoie ( ma non più neanche una moglie), e questo neanche se fosse destinato all'abbattimento certo, intendo il cucciolo.
> - ma non lo prenderei neanche perchè di raccogliere merda in giro non ne ho voglia
> - quando nell'altra discussione hai detto che non amavi ...ho sperato che ti riferissi a tua moglie e non alla posizione
> ...


Infatti mi sembravano decisamente pochi e di poca importanza


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a te hanno detto che non sono usciti, magari avevano organizzato un'orgia con le baby sitter


che poi sennò Danny faceva la spia


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a te hanno detto che non sono usciti, magari avevano organizzato un'orgia con le baby sitter


Spero per loro.
Sarebbe la cosa giusta.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Luglio 2022)

Io butto le cartacce dal finestrino e me ne strasbatto se sporco per terra e se sono a rischio multa. Ed a volte pure lattine e bottiglie vuote di alcool bevute alla guida. Non spesso, ma può capitare.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> che poi sennò Danny faceva la spia


No, mi univo anche io.
Anche se comunque una sola baby sitter per sei vuol dire fare i turni.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Spero per loro.
> Sarebbe la cosa giusta.


dai che rosichi


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> dai che rosichi


No, avrei voluto essere là anche io solo per la terza da sinistra.


----------



## Lostris (20 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io butto le cartacce dal finestrino e me ne strasbatto se sporco per terra e se sono a rischio multa. Ed a volte pure lattine e bottiglie vuote di alcool bevute alla guida. Non spesso, ma può capitare.


Non sopporto le persone che buttano per terra la loro merda, gliela farei ritrovare tutta nel loro letto, cazzo.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non sopporto le persone che buttano per terra la loro merda, gliela farei ritrovare tutta nel loro letto, cazzo.


fallo se ne hai facoltà.
se no taci e subisci come tutti.
ed aggiungo:
la moda dell’ eliminare i cestini serve solo ad aiutare le persone a non cercarli inutilmente.
assumiamo spazzini e creiamo occupazione!


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No, avrei voluto essere là anche io solo per la terza da sinistra.


e niente


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> fallo se ne hai facoltà.
> se no taci e subisci come tutti.
> ed aggiungo:
> la moda dell’ eliminare i cestini serve solo ad aiutare le persone a non cercarli inutilmente.
> assumiamo spazzini e creiamo occupazione!


dove sto io ne hanno assunti pure troppi e qui pare il paese dei sacchetti, con sto cazzo di porta a porta


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dove sto io ne hanno assunti pure troppi e qui pare il paese dei sacchetti, con sto cazzo di porta a porta


Ci si lamenta che non c’è lavoro.
Piu si crea lavoro e non va bene uguale.
Al mio paese hanno eliminato i cestini per sensibilizzare le persone a non sporcare (e per non pagare le persone che li svuotano).
Risultato: vi sono sacchetti pieni di merda di cane ovunque.
Io li sparo nei giardini altrui o nella fontana del comune. 
Perché la merda è biodegradabile, ma il sacchetto no.


----------



## patroclo (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quella in neretto è gravissima.
> Avrai ucciso non so quante tonnellate di animali selvatici che ingurgitano i filtri di materiale pericolosissimo.


Se sono così stupidi da confondere un filtrino con un pezzo di pane evidentemente si meritano l'estinzione  




scherzo, solitamente ho il posacenere portatile in tasca...però ammetto che può essere capitato. Qualcosa di grave dovevo pur dirlo


----------



## patroclo (20 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti mi sembravano decisamente pochi e di poca importanza


gne gne gne


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Qualcosa di grave dovevo pur dirlo


In effetti. 
Pensa a me che neppure fumo...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> No, frega un casso.


Quoto.
Ultimamente mi sembra che siano diventati tutti cretini.
Nel senso di “stupide galline che si azzuffano per niente “


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Se sono così stupidi da confondere un filtrino con un pezzo di pane evidentemente si meritano l'estinzione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una mia amica li butta ai lati della strada così che vengano portati via dalla spazzatrice
io faccio prima a non fumare


----------



## patroclo (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una mia amica li butta ai lati della strada così che vengano portati via dalla spazzatrice
> io faccio prima a non fumare


Ok, visto che non voglio lasciare preservativi in giro...non scopo più


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ok, visto che non voglio lasciare preservativi in giro...non scopo più


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ok, visto che non voglio lasciare preservativi in giro...non scopo più


Un'idea!
I preservativi biodegradabili, tipo sacchetti dell'umido.
Molto ecologici.
Un pochino leggermente  meno efficaci di quelli normali, ma va beh, si sa, che bisogna salvare il mondo....


----------



## patroclo (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ultimamente mi sembra che siano diventati tutti cretini.
> Nel senso di “stupide galline che si azzuffano per niente “


Brunetta è il caldo che innervosisce


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dico quello che penso, con i dovuti modi, ma senza essere buonista. Perchè devo dire, per esempio, che la *Incontrada* "è bellissima" se non la trovo più tale? Se il vestito che portava alla serata con D'Alessio lo trovavo orribile, dovevo dire per forza che le stava benissimo? Se per me Fedez anche da malato è fastidioso, posso dirlo?


A casa tua puoi dire quello che vuoi, in auto (se non hai le cimici) pure, in forma pubblica no.
Non certo perché Dolce e Gabbana che l’hanno vestita con una taglia in meno proprio perché se ne parlasse o perché lei ci possa rimanere male, figuriamoci, a parte che ha un pelo sullo stomaco che le ha consentito di mettersi con il marito di una amica, del suo essere un po’ sovrappeso ci sta costruendo una immagine e sponsorizzazioni.
Ma perché non sai chi può leggere il tuo commento e ci può essere una persona con dei disturbi del comportamento alimentare, ragazzine in crescita e fare danni, ma anche perché rafforza il pensiero che le donne debbano essere non solo belle, anzi bellissime, ma pure o almeno magre, in forma e che chiunque, magari pure in faccia, può dire loro che sono grasse e che si devono nascondere per questo.


----------



## Lostris (20 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> fallo se ne hai facoltà.
> se no taci e subisci come tutti.
> ed aggiungo:
> la moda dell’ eliminare i cestini serve solo ad aiutare le persone a non cercarli inutilmente.
> assumiamo spazzini e creiamo occupazione!


Ah lo farei.
E no, non taccio, perché mai non posso dire che mi fan girare i coglioni?
Dubito di urtare particolari sensibilità.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A casa tua puoi dire quello che vuoi, in auto (se non hai le cimici) pure, in forma pubblica no.
> Non certo perché Dolce e Gabbana che l’hanno vestita con una taglia in meno proprio perché se ne parlasse o perché lei ci possa rimanere male, figuriamoci, a parte che ha un pelo sullo stomaco che le ha consentito di mettersi con il marito di una amica, del suo essere un po’ sovrappeso ci sta costruendo una immagine e sponsorizzazioni.
> Ma perché non sai chi può leggere il tuo commento e ci può essere una persona con dei disturbi del comportamento alimentare, ragazzine in crescita e fare danni, ma anche perché rafforza il pensiero che le donne debbano essere non solo belle, anzi bellissime, ma pure o almeno magre, in forma e che chiunque, magari pure in faccia, può dire loro che sono grasse e che si devono nascondere per questo.


Ma difatti finisce che non potendo dire più niente ormai ci si lamenti solo di....
Boh, neanche del tempo, perché oggi se dici che c'è la siccità sei filoputinista e freevax, ma se dici che fa caldo se no vax e terrapiattista.
Io vorrei poter dire che le foto delle donne con il culo di fuori e la bocca a gallina nelle storie con un pensiero del cazzo come motivazione fanno veramente cagare e non servono neppure per farsi le pugnette.


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A casa tua puoi dire quello che vuoi, in auto (se non hai le cimici) pure, in forma pubblica no.
> Non certo perché Dolce e Gabbana che l’hanno vestita con una taglia in meno proprio perché se ne parlasse o perché lei ci possa rimanere male, figuriamoci, a parte che ha un pelo sullo stomaco che le ha consentito di mettersi con il marito di una amica, del suo essere un po’ sovrappeso ci sta costruendo una immagine e sponsorizzazioni.
> Ma perché non sai chi può leggere il tuo commento e ci può essere una persona con dei disturbi del comportamento alimentare, ragazzine in crescita e fare danni, ma anche perché rafforza il pensiero che le donne debbano essere non solo belle, anzi bellissime, ma pure o almeno magre, in forma e che chiunque, magari pure in faccia, può dire loro che sono grasse e che si devono nascondere per questo.


E te pareva. 
Ma scusa, per noi, nei nostri anni critici, si sono avuti tutti questi riguardi? E ti risulta che tutti siamo cresciuti traumatizzati? Io non ho detto che lei si debba nascondere, ho detto che questo suo nuovo aspetto non le rende giustizia. Non è sol ograssa, è anche trasandata, quel vestito era obiettivamente brutto e poteva essere vestita molto meglio e molto meglio valorizzata. Se permetti, è stata una mortificazione vederla così.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma questo non è politicamente scorretto, il politicamente scorretto adesso sono quelle parole che negli anni 80 erano colloquiali e adesso sono ritenute offensive


Perché non sono più colloquiali, ma pubbliche.
Vi è stata una progressiva distruzione dei confini tra pubblico e privato che porta a dire in massa (non sarà mica controcorrente dire che è ingrassata una che è oggettivamente ingrassata, come accade a molte donne a quella età) che la Incontrada è grassa. Un conto è dire una cosa nel salotto, altra cosa è urlarla in gruppo, peggio è creare una cultura che disprezza il sovrappeso o l’età o qualsiasi altro aspetto degli altri che tranquillamente possiamo criticare con un’amica, sedute su una panchina.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Lo è, per estensione. Adesso si DEVE dire a chi è grasso che sta bene lo stesso, che può mettersi il cavolo che gli pare perchè "l'importante è che stia bene con sè stesso", se comincia qualcuno a dirlo dobbiamo tutti belargli dietro, così anche per chi è malato perchè facci caso, prima tutti violentati, poi tutti bullizzati, adesso tutti malati. E *guai a dire "ma farsi i fatti tuoi e curarti no?", NO, perchè raccontare è bello, fa bene, gratifica*.
> Ma vaffanculo.


Appunto, farsi i fatti propri significa non esprimere giudizi su ciò che una persona È.
Altra cosa è esprimere giudizi su ciò che FA.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non sono più colloquiali, ma pubbliche.
> Vi è stata una progressiva distruzione dei confini tra pubblico e privato che porta a dire in massa (non sarà mica controcorrente dire che è ingrassata una che è oggettivamente ingrassata, come accade a molte donne a quella età) che la Incontrada è grassa. Un conto è dire una cosa nel salotto, altra cosa è urlarla in gruppo, peggio è creare una cultura che disprezza il sovrappeso o l’età o qualsiasi altro aspetto degli altri che tranquillamente possiamo criticare con un’amica, sedute su una panchina.


la incontrada è del 78, come la canalis, la hunziker è del 77, la incontrada è ingrassata perchè mangia e non le interessa più il fisico per lavorare 
però non si parlava di bullismo, non è dicendo ad uno che è diversamente magro che non lo offendi


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non sono più colloquiali, ma pubbliche.
> Vi è stata una progressiva distruzione dei confini tra pubblico e privato che porta a dire in massa (non sarà mica controcorrente dire che è ingrassata una che è oggettivamente ingrassata, come accade a molte donne a quella età) che la Incontrada è grassa. Un conto è dire una cosa nel salotto, altra cosa è urlarla in gruppo, peggio è creare una cultura che disprezza il sovrappeso o l’età o qualsiasi altro aspetto degli altri che tranquillamente possiamo criticare con un’amica, sedute su una panchina.


Va beh, ma almeno posso dire che i Maneskin mi fanno cagare e che la voce di Damiano mi urta?
E che la loro bassista ha meno tette di me e quindi che cazzo si mette i cerotti sopra i capezzoli che è piatta?
Scopabilissima per carità, ma non farebbe più scandalo neppure se andasse in giro nuda.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero!!! Anche  Alice mi sembra in un film l'hanno fatto interpretare da una ragazzina nera...e io queste cose non le capisco...mi sembra di volere creare dei problemi quando in effetti non ce ne sarebbero.


Per centinaia di anni Otello è stato interpretato da attori e tenori bianchi.


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto, farsi i fatti propri significa non esprimere giudizi su ciò che una persona È.
> Altra cosa è esprimere giudizi su ciò che FA.


Io infatti ho espresso un mio giudizio su quello che fa. 
Che poi mi stia antipatico è a prescindere.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la incontrada è del 78, come la canalis, la hunziker è del 77, la incontrada è ingrassata perchè mangia e non le interessa più il fisico per lavorare
> però non si parlava di bullismo, non è dicendo ad uno che è diversamente magro che non lo offendi


Ho un'amica che ha compiuto 50 anni ed è una figa pazzesca.
Posso dirlo? 
No, perché se no si offendono quelle che a 50 anni sono arrivare messe peggio.
Comunque una mia amica mi ha detto che io sembro  più giovane di un coetaneo di cui stavamo guardando lo spettacolo.
Che amore di donna.
Sto ancora svolazzando perché mi sono sentito diversamente giovane.
Comunque questo non è un social per cui si può anche dire che la Incontrada col suo peso ha veramente rotto i coglioni.
E' proprio diventata... pesante.
Io che la amavo per la sua autoironia.
Forse era solo una maschera.
O forse è facile essere autoironici e ridere quando si è delle fighe spaziali in tv e soprattuto di fianco a Bisio, facendo ironia sulla sua pelata.
Si può dire che Bisio è pelato?


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per centinaia di anni Otello è stato interpretato da attori e tenori bianchi.


Tinti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Brunetta è il caldo che innervosisce


Fa caldo! Evitiamo la zuffa!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tinti.


Pure!


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa caldo! Evitiamo la zuffa!


Quando fa caldo bisogna buttare fuori.
Rinfresca l'animo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A casa tua puoi dire quello che vuoi, in auto (se non hai le cimici) pure, in forma pubblica no.
> Non certo perché Dolce e Gabbana che l’hanno vestita con una taglia in meno proprio perché se ne parlasse o perché lei ci possa rimanere male, figuriamoci, a parte che ha un pelo sullo stomaco che le ha consentito di mettersi con il marito di una amica, del suo essere un po’ sovrappeso ci sta costruendo una immagine e sponsorizzazioni.
> Ma perché non sai chi può leggere il tuo commento e ci può essere una persona con dei disturbi del comportamento alimentare, ragazzine in crescita e fare danni, ma anche perché rafforza il pensiero che le donne debbano essere non solo belle, anzi bellissime, ma pure o almeno magre, in forma e che chiunque, magari pure in faccia, può dire loro che sono grasse e che si devono nascondere per questo.


Da una che i kg di troppo ce li ha tutte queste menate del non poter dire non le capisco. 
sembta che siamo tutti di porcellane che ci si rompe al primo commento
Che palle


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure!


Ho visto in Tv Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo.
E' un film scacciaansia.
Guardi Bud Spencer e ti passa tutto.
Però la trama sembra quella delle Varesine di Milano.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ho visto in Tv Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo.
> E' un film scacciaansia.
> Guardi Bud Spencer e ti passa tutto.
> Però la trama sembra quella delle Varesine di Milano.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


Questi film sono tornato ad apprezzarli.
Mi rilassano.
Sono insospettabilmente leggeri.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la incontrada è del 78, come la canalis, la hunziker è del 77, la incontrada è ingrassata perchè mangia e non le interessa più il fisico per lavorare
> però non si parlava di bullismo, non è dicendo ad uno che è diversamente magro che non lo offendi


Sì può non dire niente.
Se dicono a te (tu ipotetico, non ti conosco) che hai il nasone, giustamente ti ti domandi perché non mi guardo il mio.
Non è che perché uno è un personaggio pubblico può essere oggetto di tiro delle verdure, non è alla berlina.
Privatamente posso dire che Gigi D’Alessio ha una faccia di cazzo e non capisco come la Tatangelo possa essersi fatta toccare, figuriamoci sposarlo, ma poi poveretto si è deformata con gli interventi estetici. Ma lo dico qui, dove suppongo che non leggano, non mi sento di dirlo sui social scatenando un effetto esponenziale. Soprattutto non per le persone oggetto della critica, ma per ciò che ho già detto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma difatti finisce che non potendo dire più niente ormai ci si lamenti solo di....
> Boh, neanche del tempo, perché oggi se dici che c'è la siccità sei filoputinista e freevax, ma se dici che fa caldo se no vax e terrapiattista.
> Io vorrei poter dire che le foto delle donne con il culo di fuori e la bocca a gallina nelle storie con un pensiero del cazzo come motivazione fanno veramente cagare e non servono neppure per farsi le pugnette.


Bisogna saper distinguere.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì può non dire niente.
> Se dicono a te (tu ipotetico, non ti conosco) che hai il nasone, giustamente ti ti domandi perché non mi guardo il mio.
> Non è che perché uno è un personaggio pubblico può essere oggetto di tiro delle verdure, non è alla berlina.
> Privatamente posso dire che Gigi D’Alessio ha una faccia di cazzo e non capisco come la Tatangelo possa essersi fatta toccare, figuriamoci sposarlo, ma poi poveretto si è deformata con gli interventi estetici. Ma lo dico qui, dove suppongo che non leggano, non mi sento di dirlo sui social scatenando un effetto esponenziale. Soprattutto non per le persone oggetto della critica, ma per ciò che ho già detto.


Io mi chiedo invece il contrario.
Per me D'Alessio ha anche un suo personalissimo talento musicale, tanto che non comprendo le critiche che continuano a rivolgergli, lei è una problematica che mi sta sui coglioni da sempre. Però c'è di peggio.
La Amoroso. Quanto mi sta sulle balle.
Ma anche Elodie ed Emma. Non so, a pelle, non le reggo.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì può non dire niente.
> Se dicono a te (tu ipotetico, non ti conosco) che hai il nasone, giustamente ti ti domandi perché non mi guardo il mio.
> Non è che perché uno è un personaggio pubblico può essere oggetto di tiro delle verdure, non è alla berlina.
> Privatamente posso dire che Gigi D’Alessio ha una faccia di cazzo e non capisco come la Tatangelo possa essersi fatta toccare, figuriamoci sposarlo, ma poi poveretto si è deformata con gli interventi estetici. Ma lo dico qui, dove suppongo che non leggano, non mi sento di dirlo sui social scatenando un effetto esponenziale. Soprattutto non per le persone oggetto della critica, ma per ciò che ho già detto.


offendere per il gusto di farlo no, ma dire le cose per quello che sono sì, la incontrada è ingrassata e pure parecchio, non mi possono rompere le palle dicendomi che è bellissima lo stesso, visto che a me non piaceva neanche quando era gnocca che faceva la modella, va bene il "body positive" ma anche un po' di obiettività


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo invece il contrario.
> Per me D'Alessio ha anche un suo personalissimo talento musicale, tanto che non comprendo le critiche che continuano a rivolgergli, lei è una problematica che mi sta sui coglioni da sempre. Però c'è di peggio.
> La Amoroso. Quanto mi sta sulle balle.


gigi d'alessio è un bravissimo musicista, ma fa un genere musicale di merda, la tatangelo uguale, secondo me canta bene, ma canta canzoni orrende 
la amoroso non capisco neanche cosa dica


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E te pareva.
> Ma scusa, per noi, nei nostri anni critici, si sono avuti tutti questi riguardi? E ti risulta che tutti siamo cresciuti traumatizzati? Io non ho detto che lei si debba nascondere, ho detto che questo suo nuovo aspetto non le rende giustizia. Non è sol ograssa, è anche trasandata, quel vestito era obiettivamente brutto e poteva essere vestita molto meglio e molto meglio valorizzata. Se permetti, è stata una mortificazione vederla così.


Ripeto. Puoi dire ciò che vuoi in privato. Sui social no. E se lo fai ti becchi anche tu le critiche. Scrivendo ti sei esposta anche tu a critiche ...sulle tue critiche.
Senza dire che criticare altri fa subito guardare chi critica. E a me non conviene. Magari a te sì.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io infatti ho espresso un mio giudizio su quello che fa.
> Che poi mi stia antipatico è a prescindere.


Mi sono persa di chi parlavi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da una che i kg di troppo ce li ha tutte queste menate del non poter dire non le capisco.
> sembta che siamo tutti di porcellane che ci si rompe al primo commento
> Che palle


A te non crea problemi. Buon per te.
Altre ci possono stare male. Non dire nulla pubblicamente non è un grande sacrificio.
Privatamente ...ho quelli e quelle che mi fanno salire la carogna e mi accanisco.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per centinaia di anni Otello è stato interpretato da attori e tenori bianchi.


Guarda qui si entra in un ginepraio...mi sono dovuta sorbire una recita di fine anno scolastico volta a fare credere alla gente che non ci sono differenze fra maschi e femmine (e di questa cosa un giorno mi piacerebbe parlarne con voi aprendo una discussione perché a me personalmente voler per forza dire che siamo tutti uguali ai nostri bambini tanto bene non fa nella crescita), sempre in classe di mia figlia alle elementari si sono arrabbiate le maestre perché un bambino ha osato fare notare ad una sua compagna che la sua pelle era nera (non si può dire perché a detta delle docenti è offensivo quando anche la bambina aveva risposto che effettivamente era così e manco lei vedeva il problema), non si possono dare i voti perché ai bambini non si può dire che ci sono delle persone che riescono meglio nello studio e altre peggio...e anche qui qualcuno mi dovrebbe dire quando dovremmo insegnare ai nostri figli che ci sono persone portate per lo studio e altre no così che possano prendere la strada più giusta per loro?
A me personalmente tutto questo falso buonismo infastidisce...le persone di colore resteranno tali anche se noi bianchi non lo diciamo, i maschi fisicamente saranno sempre più forti delle femmine (a parte casi strani) perché la natura ci ha disegnati così, se uno è più duro a scuola anche se non glielo faccio notare non diventerà mai un Nobel...per me è anche giusto sapere i nostri limiti, conoscere come siamo effettivamente fatti perché comunque quello che ho imparato dalla vita è che nessuno è perfetto e il nostro istinto di sopravvivenza fa in modo che se ho delle difficoltà in qualcosa probabilmente troverò delle abilità che non sapevo di avere per fare pari, questo però solo nel momento che la vita mi presenta il conto (e prima o poi succede sempre).
Nella società di oggi vogliamo invece prenderci in giro e non affrontare le cose come sono realmente...questo voler per forza fare apparire tutto perfetto non fa bene a nessuno.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Questi film sono tornato ad apprezzarli.
> Mi rilassano.
> Sono insospettabilmente leggeri.


Li guardo per rilassarmi


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto. Puoi dire ciò che vuoi in privato. Sui social no. E se lo fai ti becchi anche tu le critiche. Scrivendo ti sei esposta anche tu a critiche ...sulle tue critiche.
> Senza dire che criticare altri fa subito guardare chi critica. E a me non conviene. Magari a te sì.


Ma io non sto parlando dei social. Nè SUI social. Non sono iscritta a nessuno di loro. Rivendico semplicemente il diritto di non essere d'accordo col gregge che continua a belare cose su cui non concordo, solo perchè si deve sottolieare cose buone, come se gli altri fossero vasi di cristallo.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto. Puoi dire ciò che vuoi in privato. Sui social no. E se lo fai ti becchi anche tu le critiche. Scrivendo ti sei esposta anche tu a critiche ...sulle tue critiche.
> Senza dire che criticare altri fa subito guardare chi critica. E a me non conviene. Magari a te sì.


Ma a me dei chili di troppo o di meno della Vanessa frega zero.
Se lei non ne avesse fatto un caso nazionale manco mi sarei accorto della cosa.
Diciamo che si è puntata i riflettori addosso volutamente.
L'atteggiamento da vittime di molti che vanno sui social come protagonisti è veramente tediante.
Grazie ai social sono riusciti pure a trovare insopportabile Pelù.


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono persa di chi parlavi


Di chi racconta la propria malattia con tanto di selfie nel momento in cui teoricamente dovrebbe contorcersi dal dolore fisico, o esserne talmente annientato da non potersi muovere.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Li guardo per rilassarmi


Idem.
E' particolare questa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> offendere per il gusto di farlo no, ma dire le cose per quello che sono sì, la incontrada è ingrassata e pure parecchio, non mi possono rompere le palle dicendomi che è bellissima lo stesso, visto che a me non piaceva neanche quando era gnocca che faceva la modella, va bene il "body positive" ma anche un po' di obiettività


Ma il punto è  la confusione tra pubblico e privato.
E la confusione ha conseguenze molto gravi. E non consistono nella critica di una bella ragazza che è diventata una donna ubertosa e neppure là sensibilità di altre donne o ragazzine che potrebbero sentirsi criticate implicitamente, ma proprio la confusione tra area privata e area pubblica e che riguarda ognuno di noi.
È fondamentale per ognuno di noi avere confini psichici alla nostra identità. Questi confini vengono eliminati, veramente o recitando, da troppe persone che della esposizione del privato fanno commercio. È grave per loro, ma anche per tutti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Idem.
> E' particolare questa cosa.


Io li guardavo spesso con mio padre...mi divertivo a vederlo ridere...adesso quando capita me li guardo perché mi evocano ricordi piacevoli.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda qui si entra in un ginepraio...mi sono dovuta sorbire una recita di fine anno scolastico volta a fare credere alla gente che non ci sono differenze fra maschi e femmine (e di questa cosa un giorno mi piacerebbe parlarne con voi aprendo una discussione perché a me personalmente voler per forza dire che siamo tutti uguali ai nostri bambini tanto bene non fa nella crescita), sempre in classe di mia figlia alle elementari si sono arrabbiate le maestre perché un bambino ha osato fare notare ad una sua compagna che la sua pelle era nera (non si può dire perché a detta delle docenti è offensivo quando anche la bambina aveva risposto che effettivamente era così e manco lei vedeva il problema), non si possono dare i voti perché ai bambini non si può dire che ci sono delle persone che riescono meglio nello studio e altre peggio...e anche qui qualcuno mi dovrebbe dire quando dovremmo insegnare ai nostri figli che ci sono persone portate per lo studio e altre no così che possano prendere la strada più giusta per loro?
> A me personalmente tutto questo falso buonismo infastidisce...le persone di colore resteranno tali anche se noi bianchi non lo diciamo, i maschi fisicamente saranno sempre più forti delle femmine (a parte casi strani) perché la natura ci ha disegnati così, se uno è più duro a scuola anche se non glielo faccio notare non diventerà mai un Nobel...per me è anche giusto sapere i nostri limiti, conoscere come siamo effettivamente fatti perché comunque quello che ho imparato dalla vita è che nessuno è perfetto e il nostro istinto di sopravvivenza fa in modo che se ho delle difficoltà in qualcosa probabilmente troverò delle abilità che non sapevo di avere per fare pari, questo però solo nel momento che la vita mi presenta il conto (e prima o poi succede sempre).
> Nella società di oggi vogliamo invece prenderci in giro e non affrontare le cose come sono realmente...questo voler per forza fare apparire tutto perfetto non fa bene a nessuno.


Per me hai mescolato cose diverse. Mescolare le cose può produrre ottime macedonie o insalate, ma a volte vengono mappazoni.
Sono cose diverse, a mio parere, da considerare separatamente.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Di chi racconta la propria malattia con tanto di selfie nel momento in cui teoricamente dovrebbe contorcersi dal dolore fisico, o esserne talmente annientato da non potersi muovere.


Fedez è in psicoterapia e ha pubblicato una seduta con il suo terapeuta.
Questa è una cosa molto grave per lui.
Ha evidentemente perso i confini e va a suo danno, oltre che a contribuire al danno per altri.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda qui si entra in un ginepraio...mi sono dovuta sorbire una recita di fine anno scolastico volta a fare credere alla gente che non ci sono differenze fra maschi e femmine (e di questa cosa un giorno mi piacerebbe parlarne con voi aprendo una discussione perché a me personalmente voler per forza dire che siamo tutti uguali ai nostri bambini tanto bene non fa nella crescita), sempre in classe di mia figlia alle elementari si sono arrabbiate le maestre perché un bambino ha osato fare notare ad una sua compagna che la sua pelle era nera (non si può dire perché a detta delle docenti è offensivo quando anche la bambina aveva risposto che effettivamente era così e manco lei vedeva il problema), non si possono dare i voti perché ai bambini non si può dire che ci sono delle persone che riescono meglio nello studio e altre peggio...e anche qui qualcuno mi dovrebbe dire quando dovremmo insegnare ai nostri figli che ci sono persone portate per lo studio e altre no così che possano prendere la strada più giusta per loro?
> A me personalmente tutto questo falso buonismo infastidisce...le persone di colore resteranno tali anche se noi bianchi non lo diciamo, i maschi fisicamente saranno sempre più forti delle femmine (a parte casi strani) perché la natura ci ha disegnati così, se uno è più duro a scuola anche se non glielo faccio notare non diventerà mai un Nobel...per me è anche giusto sapere i nostri limiti, conoscere come siamo effettivamente fatti perché comunque quello che ho imparato dalla vita è che nessuno è perfetto e il nostro istinto di sopravvivenza fa in modo che se ho delle difficoltà in qualcosa probabilmente troverò delle abilità che non sapevo di avere per fare pari, questo però solo nel momento che la vita mi presenta il conto (e prima o poi succede sempre).
> Nella società di oggi vogliamo invece prenderci in giro e non affrontare le cose come sono realmente...questo voler per forza fare apparire tutto perfetto non fa bene a nessuno.


Io trovo che questo modo di affrontare la questione in effetti ci renda tutti mooooolto deboli e piagnoni.
La pelle comunque non è nera, è marrone.
Mia figlia, che aveva un'amica marrone, diceva che aveva un'amica marrone.
Io aprivo le finestre quando usciva l'amica marrone perché l'odore che lasciava in camerata era tremendo.
Non so perché, ma puzzava moltissimo.
Mia figlia non se ne accorgeva, stavano benissimo insieme.
Poi è sparita improvvisamente perché hanno lasciato dei buchi di molti anni nel pagamento dell'affitto e mia figlia ci è rimasta un po' male, perché la credeva più amica.
Voglio dire, a parte tutte le banalità dei massimi sistemi, poi nel quotidiano accade di tutto.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Fedez è in psicoterapia e ha pubblicato una seduta con il suo terapeuta.*
> Questa è una cosa molto grave per lui.
> Ha evidentemente perso i confini e va a suo danno, oltre che a contribuire al danno per altri.


Fedez è un influencer e così si accatta i like di chi in psicoterapia ci va dovendosi pure vergognare davanti al mondo di ammettere di avere dei problemi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me hai mescolato cose diverse. Mescolare le cose può produrre ottime macedonie o insalate, ma a volte vengono mappazoni.
> Sono cose diverse, a io parere, da considerare separatamente.


si, ma rientrano tutte nelle cose da censurare nella nostra società...l'importante è dire che ci vogliamo tutti bene, che non ci sono differenze, che la vita è uguale per tutti...tutte le cose che ho detto rientrano nel volersi prendere in giro, ecco il loro comune denominatore.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io li guardavo spesso con mio padre...mi divertivo a vederlo ridere...adesso quando capita me li guardo perché mi evocano ricordi piacevoli.


Ma è anche il modo di affrontare gli argomenti, il ritmo, tutto molto più ingenuo e apparentemente semplice e spontaneo.
Un po' come le canzoni di un tempo che erano in giro di do e ti rimanevano impresse apposta.
Io l'ho sempre schifato come giro armonico, ma alla fine mi sono convinto che ha il suo perché.


----------



## Vera (20 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> fallo se ne hai facoltà.
> se no taci e subisci come tutti.
> ed aggiungo:
> la moda dell’ eliminare i cestini serve solo ad aiutare le persone a non cercarli inutilmente.
> assumiamo spazzini e creiamo occupazione!


Ma scusa, tu non sei quello che fa volontariato e va a salvare le foche monache? Poi fai il merdone?


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> si, ma rientrano tutte nelle cose da censurare nella nostra società...l'importante è dire che ci vogliamo tutti bene, che non ci sono differenze, che la vita è uguale per tutti...tutte le cose che ho detto rientrano nel volersi prendere in giro, ecco il loro comune denominatore.


Ho aperto il thread apposta, perché si mostri che siamo brutte persone.
Però con un po' d'ironia.
Una cattiveria che faccia ridere, insomma.
Leggera, ma sincera.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io trovo che questo modo di affrontare la questione in effetti ci renda tutti mooooolto deboli e piagnoni.
> La pelle comunque non è nera, è marrone.
> Mia figlia, che aveva un'amica marrone, diceva che aveva un'amica marrone.
> Io aprivo le finestre quando usciva l'amica marrone perché l'odore che lasciava in camerata era tremendo.
> ...


hai detto una cosa sacrosanta...tua figlia non si rendeva conto dell'odore diverso della pelle della sua amica perché a lei l'unica cosa che interessava era starci insieme...noi adulti spesso creiamo dei problemi che non ci sono...ai bambini del colore della pelle dei compagni non frega niente perché ci sono cresciuti insieme...è la nostra generazione che ha la consapevolezza di vedere lo straniero "diverso" ma siccome facciamo parte della parte di mondo che si definisce moderno ci dobbiamo mettere dei paletti per non fare capire invece quanto siamo ignoranti in materia di accoglienza.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> VI sentire brutte persone davanti agli altri?


Fierissimo di esserlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> hai detto una cosa sacrosanta...tua figlia non si rendeva conto dell'odore diverso della pelle della sua amica perché a lei l'unica cosa che interessava era starci insieme...noi adulti spesso creiamo dei problemi che non ci sono...ai bambini del colore della pelle dei compagni non frega niente perché ci sono cresciuti insieme...è la nostra generazione che ha la consapevolezza di vedere lo straniero "diverso" ma siccome facciamo parte della parte di mondo che si definisce moderno ci dobbiamo mettere dei paletti per non fare capire invece quanto siamo ignoranti in materia di accoglienza.


Se uno puzza però puzza, bianco, nero, giallo, rosso che sia.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> si, ma rientrano tutte nelle cose da censurare nella nostra società...l'importante è dire che ci vogliamo tutti bene, che non ci sono differenze, che la vita è uguale per tutti...tutte le cose che ho detto rientrano nel volersi prendere in giro, ecco il loro comune denominatore.


No. Quello che si richiede è che le differenze non diventino discriminazione.
C’è una bella ...differenza.
Se una diversità viene fatta notare in un momento in cui è irrilevante è già una discriminazione.
Io rifletto sempre su ciò che penso senza riflettere perché parla a me di me e dei miei problemi.
Se ad esempio dico a una di scendere dal gradino (@Lostris ) sto esprimendo il *mio disagio di sentirmi bassa*. E se lo dico è perché non penso di offendere chi è *troppo* alta. Perché mai dovrei dire a una persona con la pelle scura che la ha scura? Lo sa. Dico a ogni persona la sfumatura della carnagione o dei capelli? Non credo proprio.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se uno puzza però puzza, bianco, nero, giallo, rosso che sia.


non è puzza...hanno la pelle diversa che effettivamente emana un odore diverso dal nostro.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> hai detto una cosa sacrosanta...tua figlia non si rendeva conto dell'odore diverso della pelle della sua amica perché a lei l'unica cosa che interessava era starci insieme...noi adulti spesso creiamo dei problemi che non ci sono...ai bambini del colore della pelle dei compagni non frega niente perché ci sono cresciuti insieme...è la nostra generazione che ha la consapevolezza di vedere lo straniero "diverso" ma siccome facciamo parte della parte di mondo che si definisce moderno ci dobbiamo mettere dei paletti per non fare capire invece quanto siamo ignoranti in materia di accoglienza.


Non lo so, non ho mai guardato tanto questa cosa.
Per me uno nero è come una bionda, una rossa, uno brutto, uno bello.
Una caratteristica, visibile, che lo definisce.
Noi del nord una volta ci trovavamo assegnati dei soprannomi divenuti poi cognomi proprio per queste caratteristiche visibili o per abitudini particolari.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ho aperto il thread apposta, perché si mostri che siamo brutte persone.
> Però con un po' d'ironia.
> Una cattiveria che faccia ridere, insomma.
> Leggera, ma sincera.


E scendi pure tu dal gradino!
A parte quando mi vuoi pulire il lampadario


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Quello che si richiede è che le differenze non diventino discriminazione.
> C’è una bella ...differenza.
> Se una diversità viene fatta notare in un momento in cui è irrilevante è già una discriminazione.
> Io rifletto sempre su ciò che penso senza riflettere perché parla a me di me e dei miei problemi.
> Se ad esempio dico a una di scendere dal gradino (@Lostris ) sto esprimendo il *mio disagio di sentirmi bassa*. E se lo dico è perché non penso di offendere chi è *troppo* alta. Perché mai dovrei dire a una persona con la pelle scura che la ha scura? Lo sa. *Dico a ogni persona la sfumatura della carnagione o dei capelli? Non credo proprio.*


Beh, con Lostris diventa difficile, è un problema di aggiornamento. Con i capelli intendo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Quello che si richiede è che le differenze non diventino discriminazione.
> C’è una bella ...differenza.
> Se una diversità viene fatta notare in un momento in cui è irrilevante è già una discriminazione.
> Io rifletto sempre su ciò che penso senza riflettere perché parla a me di me e dei miei problemi.
> Se ad esempio dico a una di scendere dal gradino (@Lostris ) sto esprimendo il *mio disagio di sentirmi bassa*. E se lo dico è perché non penso di offendere chi è *troppo* alta. Perché mai dovrei dire a una persona con la pelle scura che la ha scura? Lo sa. Dico a ogni persona la sfumatura della carnagione o dei capelli? Non credo proprio.


I bambini invece si dicono anche il colore della pelle...i bianchi dicevano che erano rosa maialino...per questa cosa si ride, per la pelle nera no...perché?...La malizia sta sempre nell'occhio di chi guarda


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E scendi pure tu dal gradino!
> A parte quando mi vuoi pulire il lampadario


Sono seduto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non è puzza...hanno la pelle diversa che effettivamente emana un odore diverso dal nostro.


Non è vero.
Per alcune etnie ha influenza l’alimentazione, ma più per l’odore che resta sui vestiti.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> I bambini invece si dicono anche il colore della pelle...i bianchi dicevano che erano rosa maialino...per questa cosa si ride, per la pelle nera no...perché?...La malizia sta sempre nell'occhio di chi guarda


Io due cose vorrei di un nero.
Un nero medio, intendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non è puzza...hanno la pelle diversa che effettivamente emana un odore diverso dal nostro.


Ho detto che puzza pure un bianco quando puzza.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> Per alcune etnie ha influenza l’alimentazione, ma più per l’odore che resta sui vestiti.


Sudore.
Mangiare mangiava da noi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io due cose vorrei di un nero.
> Un nero medio, intendo.


e vabbè...con questo possiamo anche chiudere la discussione


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> I bambini invece si dicono anche il colore della pelle...i bianchi dicevano che erano rosa maialino...per questa cosa si ride, per la pelle nera no...perché?...La malizia sta sempre nell'occhio di chi guarda


Dipende da cosa è come si dice.
Il contesto è fondamentale.
Il nostro amato Manzoni diceva che un personaggio era calvo, un altro pelato e con la scelta dell’aggettivo definiva il personaggio.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho detto che puzza pure un bianco quando puzza.


dì che lo stai facendo apposta...


----------



## Vera (20 Luglio 2022)

Se al vostro collega puzza l'alito ed ogni volta,  per non essere sgarbati, offrite una mentina non è che si offende meno. Anche perché poi magari vi dice anche che non la vuole, cazzo!
Ecco, diteglielo che gli puzza l'alito.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e vabbè...con questo possiamo anche chiudere la discussione


Ma perché sono tutti razzisti inside e vedono nel nero solo un problema.
Io vedo un modello, un ideale.
Corde vocali come i neri non le ha nessuno.
Questa è una cosa delle due.


----------



## Lostris (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ho aperto il thread apposta, perché si mostri che siamo brutte persone.
> Però con un po' d'ironia.
> Una cattiveria che faccia ridere, insomma.
> Leggera, ma sincera.


Beh.
Io sono una cattivissima madre.
All'ennesima caduta da tordo di mio figlio nella stessa giornata lo faccio rialzare da solo e ignoro le sue urla da scannatoio per mezza sbucciatura.



Ammetto che quando si è messo a urlare "Qualcuno mi aiuti" mi son preoccupata che non chiamassero gli assistenti sociali.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sudore.
> Mangiare mangiava da noi.


La donna che è appena diventata mamma da bambina ci uccideva con l’odore. Poi abbiamo scoperto che era colpa delle All Star.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa è come si dice.
> Il contesto è fondamentale.
> Il nostro amato Manzoni diceva che un personaggio era calvo, un altro pelato e con la scelta dell’aggettivo definiva il personaggio.


Ora andare a disturbare anche Manzoni...qui si sta parlando di argomento che non possono proprio essere toccati!!! non c'è distinzione sul "modo", non se ne deve parlare!!! E' questa la cosa che non va bene.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché sono tutti razzisti inside e vedono nel nero solo un problema.
> Io vedo un modello, un ideale.
> Corde vocali come i neri non le ha nessuno.
> Questa è una cosa delle due.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Se al vostro collega puzza l'alito ed ogni volta,  per non essere sgarbati, offrite una mentina non è che si offende meno. Anche perché poi magari vi dice anche che non la vuole, cazzo!
> Ecco, diteglielo che gli puzza l'alito.


Quoto te ma è rivolto a tutti e tutte.
Sesso orale e odori mefitici?
Come la mettiamo?
In assenza di bidet intendo?


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh.
> Io sono una cattivissima madre.
> All'ennesima caduta da tordo di mio figlio nella stessa giornata lo faccio rialzare da solo e ignoro le sue urla da scannatoio per mezza sbucciatura.
> 
> ...


Brava.
Così si fa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto te ma è rivolto a tutti e tutte.
> Sesso orale e odori mefitici?
> Come la mettiamo?
> In assenza di bidet intendo?


Col cavolo che mi ci avvicino


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora andare a disturbare anche Manzoni...qui si sta parlando di argomento che non possono proprio essere toccati!!! non c'è distinzione sul "modo", non se ne deve parlare!!! E' questa la cosa che non va bene.


Ma non è così. 
Non è “non si può dire niente “ contrapposto a “non c’è niente di male”.
Se un bambino dice “non voglio stare vicino alla negra” c’è molto di male.


----------



## Vera (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto te ma è rivolto a tutti e tutte.
> Sesso orale e odori mefitici?
> Come la mettiamo?
> In assenza di bidet intendo?


Fortunatamente non mi è mai capitato.


----------



## Lostris (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto te ma è rivolto a tutti e tutte.
> Sesso orale e odori mefitici?
> Come la mettiamo?
> In assenza di bidet intendo?


Fortunatamente non mi è mai capitato.


----------



## Lostris (20 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Fortunatamente non mi è mai capitato.


Flic


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

E che culo, ragazze.
Va beh, ci sarà qualcuna/o...


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è così.
> Non è “non si può dire niente “ contrapposto a “non c’è niente di male”.
> Se un bambino dice “non voglio stare vicino alla negra” c’è molto di male.


hai scoperto l'acqua calda....quello è ovvio...io ti ho raccontato quello che succede nelle nostre scuole.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Fedez è un influencer e così si accatta i like di chi in psicoterapia ci va dovendosi pure vergognare davanti al mondo di ammettere di avere dei problemi.


Certo che lui e chi lo gestisce hanno pensato che fosse una buona idea commerciale.
Ogni influencer deve avere un cane o un gatto che fanno tenerezza e mostrano i loro padroni vittime degli animali domestici e quindi più vicini a chi li segue.
Ma parlavo di altro.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> hai detto una cosa sacrosanta...tua figlia non si rendeva conto dell'odore diverso della pelle della sua amica perché a lei l'unica cosa che interessava era starci insieme...noi adulti spesso creiamo dei problemi che non ci sono...ai bambini del colore della pelle dei compagni non frega niente perché ci sono cresciuti insieme...è la nostra generazione che ha la consapevolezza di vedere lo straniero "diverso" ma siccome facciamo parte della parte di mondo che si definisce moderno ci dobbiamo mettere dei paletti per non fare capire invece quanto siamo ignoranti in materia di accoglienza.


Ma allora tu hai a che fare con persone stupide che non hanno consapevolezza e vogliono solo evitare critiche.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma allora tu hai a che fare con persone stupide che non hanno consapevolezza e vogliono solo evitare critiche.


Brava!!! quello che ho sempre pensato!!!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh.
> Io sono una cattivissima madre.
> All'ennesima caduta da tordo di mio figlio nella stessa giornata lo faccio rialzare da solo e ignoro le sue urla da scannatoio per mezza sbucciatura.
> 
> ...


Povero cucciolo


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché sono tutti razzisti inside e vedono nel nero solo un problema.
> Io vedo un modello, un ideale.
> Corde vocali come i neri non le ha nessuno.
> Questa è una cosa delle due.


E hanno il ritmo nel sangue e giocano bene a basket.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E hanno il ritmo nel sangue e giocano bene a basket.


Ah sì. Tre cose, allora.
No, il basket non mi interessa.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> hai scoperto l'acqua calda....quello è ovvio...io ti ho raccontato quello che succede nelle nostre scuole.


Se hai genitori e maestre stupide il problema è che sono stupide, lo esprimono con un ipocrita politicamente corretto non capito? Lo esprimeranno anche in altri modi.


----------



## Vera (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ah sì. Tre cose, allora.
> No, il basket non mi interessa.


E per il pisellone, no?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ah sì. Tre cose, allora.
> No, il basket non mi interessa.


Si è detto che la Incontrada è ingrassata male?


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si è detto che la Incontrada è ingrassata male?


Sì. L'ho detto io.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Comunque io avrei voluto sempre avere la faccia da stronzo pervertito un po' maledetto e invece mi ritrovo con una faccia da bravo ragazzo.
Una cosa che non ho mai sopportato.
Anche i capelli mi fanno cagare. Li volevo lisci e lunghi, magari neri.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si è detto che la Incontrada è ingrassata male?


Già detto.
Credo.
La Ventura invece?


----------



## patroclo (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto te ma è rivolto a tutti e tutte.
> Sesso orale e odori mefitici?
> Come la mettiamo?
> In assenza di bidet intendo?


...capitato, minimo d'ufficio e poi cambiato strada, anche perché non si trattava dell'evento eccezionale ma della normalità


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> E per il pisellone, no?


Anche, credo che un 30/35 centimetri possa farti diventare abbastanza noto tra i conoscenti, sicuramente l'argomento di conversazione di molto serate tra amici.
Poi, quando hai un sistema idraulico di quella portata, fai sempre la tua porca figura anche quando fa freddo, quando sei stanco, quando ti sei appena fatto una sega o sei venuto nei pantaloni al primo accenno di petting, quando hai le emorroidi e contieni tutto quello che è in zona, quando malgrado tutte queste cose qualcuno ti fa una foto in slip aderente e la pubblica sulle chat Wa (no, non mi è capitato) e tutte immancabilmente cercano di carpire informazioni m tu capisci che non saranno a tuo favore.
Stavo guardando il tipo dello spettacolo l'altra sera inguainato nella tutina e ho pensato che sotto doveva avere una qualche malformazione.
Sembrava un po'... Hai presente quelle pompe per lo spegnimento dell'incendio che ci sono in alcuni condomini?


----------



## spleen (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per centinaia di anni Otello è stato interpretato da attori e tenori bianchi.


Pittati di nero però....


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io trovo che questo modo di affrontare la questione in effetti ci renda tutti mooooolto deboli e piagnoni.
> La pelle comunque non è nera, è marrone.
> Mia figlia, che aveva un'amica marrone, diceva che aveva un'amica marrone.
> Io aprivo le finestre quando usciva l'amica marrone perché l'odore che lasciava in camerata era tremendo.
> ...


Una mia amica che sta a Londra ha il marito ghanese 
Lui è nero
I figli sono marroni



Vera ha detto:


> Se al vostro collega puzza l'alito ed ogni volta,  per non essere sgarbati, offrite una mentina non è che si offende meno. Anche perché poi magari vi dice anche che non la vuole, cazzo!
> Ecco, diteglielo che gli puzza l'alito.


Io lo faccio con mio marito “amore vuoi una gomma?” “No” “e dai prendila” “ma non la voglio” 



danny ha detto:


> Quoto te ma è rivolto a tutti e tutte.
> Sesso orale e odori mefitici?
> Come la mettiamo?
> In assenza di bidet intendo?


Se puzza non ci esco


----------



## Vera (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Anche, credo che un 30/35 centimetri possa farti diventare abbastanza noto tra i conoscenti, sicuramente l'argomento di conversazione di molto serate tra amici.
> Poi, quando hai un sistema idraulico di quella portata, fai sempre la tua porca figura anche quando fa freddo, quando sei stanco, quando ti sei appena fatto una sega o sei venuto nei pantaloni al primo accenno di petting, quando hai le emorroidi e contieni tutto quello che è in zona, quando malgrado tutte queste cose qualcuno ti fa una foto in slip aderente e la pubblica sulle chat Wa (no, non mi è capitato) e tutte immancabilmente cercano di carpire informazioni m tu capisci che non saranno a tuo favore.
> Stavo guardando il tipo dello spettacolo l'altra sera inguainato nella tutina e ho pensato che sotto doveva avere una qualche malformazione.
> Sembrava un po'... Hai presente quelle pompe per lo spegnimento dell'incendio che ci sono in alcuni condomini?


Non ho capito la storia delle emorroidi ma sta tranquillo, rimango nella mia ignoranza
Comunque immagina che gran figurone quando arrivi nella spiaggia nudista. 
Le acque si dividono senza alzare il bastone.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho capito la storia delle emorroidi ma sta tranquillo, rimango nella mia ignoranza
> Comunque immagina che gran figurone quando arrivi nella spiaggia nudista.
> Le acque si dividono senza alzare il bastone.


Davvero rinunci a spiegazioni tecniche di così rilevante importanza?
Sulla spiaggia nudista eventi di tale portata sono molto rari, un po' come appunto i miracoli.
Anche i pochi neri che mi è capitato di vedere, avevano attrezzature tutto sommato contenute.
Non a livello del tedesco medio, ma alla portata di qualsiasi calabrese.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te non crea problemi. Buon per te.
> Altre ci possono stare male. Non dire nulla pubblicamente non è un grande sacrificio.
> Privatamente ...ho quelli e quelle che mi fanno salire la carogna e mi accanisco.


Ma chi ci resta male dovrebbe capire perché. Non posso essere responsabile dei problemi di tutti 
Poi non vado in giro a offendere 
Trovo che l’Incontrada sia una bella donna ma obiettivamente è molto ingrassata. Trovo che con quel sorriso resti molto affascinante


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Fortunatamente non mi è mai capitato.


Idem


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma chi ci resta male dovrebbe capire perché. Non posso essere responsabile dei problemi di tutti
> Poi non vado in giro a offendere
> Trovo che l’Incontrada sia una bella donna ma obiettivamente è molto ingrassata. Trovo che con quel sorriso resti molto affascinante


Certo che ognuno deve fare i conti con ciò che lo tocca.
Però non è sbagliato cercare di toccare con delicatezza.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che ognuno deve fare i conti con ciò che lo tocca.
> Però non è sbagliato cercare di toccare con delicatezza.


Non ho parlato di offese 
Ma se constato una realtà come nel caso della Incontrada non capisco il problema


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Una mia amica che sta a Londra ha il marito ghanese
> Lui è nero
> I figli sono marroni


Pare brutto questo "marrone"


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pare brutto questo "marrone"


In realtà sono due bambini stupendi, quando sono nati erano più chiari poi si sono scuriti 
Ma non sono ai livelli del padre


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> In realtà sono due bambini stupendi, quando sono nati erano più chiari poi si sono scuriti
> Ma non sono ai livelli del padre


Una mia ex collega era metà etiope e metà italiana, aveva più i tratti africani che quelli italiani. Il marito era italiano. Il figlio è nato bianco con i capelli lisci, lei era incazzatissima. Ha detto subito "questo non è mio figlio", ed è stata storta per tutto il tempo che il figlio è rimasto con quell'aspetto, circa una giornata. Poi ha iniziato a scurirsi, non voglio pensare come sarebbe stata lei, se fosse rimasto come è nato. Del resto, aveva molte probabilità che crescesse bianco... lei stessa era un sangue misto.


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Una mia ex collega era metà etiope e metà italiana, aveva più i tratti africani che quelli italiani. Il marito era italiano. Il figlio è nato bianco con i capelli lisci, lei era incazzatissima. Ha detto subito "questo non è mio figlio", ed è stata storta per tutto il tempo che il figlio è rimasto con quell'aspetto, circa una giornata. Poi ha iniziato a scurirsi, non voglio pensare come sarebbe stata lei, se fosse rimasto come è nato. Del resto, aveva molte probabilità che crescesse bianco... lei stessa era un sangue misto.


I bimbi della mia amica si sono scuriti con gli anni


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I bimbi della mia amica si sono scuriti con gli anni


Secondo me non li lava per non farli diventare bianchi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Luglio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia, che aveva un'amica marrone, diceva che aveva un'amica marrone.


Anche mia figlia ..lo stesso...
Per qualche anno siamo usciti insieme ad una famiglia dove lei era nera lui bianco...
Eravamo proprio amici...noi coi genitori i bimbi tra di loro...
Mia figlia diceva la xxx non è nera... è marrone...
Grande bimba!!!
Poi per loro problemi familiari ci siamo persi...
Peccato perché erano cari amici...


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ah lo farei.
> E no, non taccio, perché mai non posso dire che mi fan girare i coglioni?
> Dubito di urtare particolari sensibilità.


La mia non di certo.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma scusa, tu non sei quello che fa volontariato e va a salvare le foche monache? Poi fai il merdone?


beh, aiutare le persone a trovare lavoro anche da operatore ecologico è una buona azione.
se non si sporca non c’è bisogno di pulire e quindi di far lavorare.
lo stesso per l’inquinamento.
se non si inquina cosa fanno tutti quelli che lavorano nelle fabbriche di catalizzatori?


----------

